# Boot loop



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

Got a *Blu 5.0C HD* that's currently stuck in a boot loop. I've tried soft & hard resets(about a dozen x's) and accomplished nothing. Once, it did get past boot loop and then all I got was "_Unfortunately, the process, android process, acore has stopped" and "OOBE isn't responding"_. Have to remove battery to shut down phone. Been around the "net", but mostly, it says to hard reset. Right now, phones tethered to comp and won't even turn on. Sure would like to get this phone working properly again, so if you know this phone and/or are experienced with problems such as this phone possesses, I'd love to hear how you resolved the issue. Much appreciated!!

*Rick*


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

The bootloop is due to the failure of the OS to boot, at this time, you need to use some utility and 'flash' a new ROM onto the device. I'd recommend searching for the latest ROM for your particular device model and flash it, *This will wipe everything on the device, so ensure all your information is transferred to the SD card*

Search for a tool called the SP Flash tool for Blu phones, download the latest Manufacturer signed ROM and you should be able to revive it.

IMO it's good to install a custom recovery (CWM/TWRP) etc on Android phones just to workaround such issues..


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *tristar*

Appreciate your response. 

I did finally get into the O.S. and discovered this phone has a 'custom" O.S. installed and that leads me to suspect it and possibly/probably be where all the problems are generated. Now, I have 2 problems to solve. As you stated, finding the latest and the correct upgraded O.S for this phone and then, being able to install it. I've had a multitude of trouble getting into/opening this phone up. Oh, and if you should know of a good site to get the "proper"O.S./firmware for this phone, could you provide that link? TNX!!
:thumb:


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm not sure if I can provide a link here for that, but try XDA.. You will find all related tools there...

I prefer Custom ROMs to stock bloated ROMS, chances are that there is a new update for the custom ROM that is installed on your phone, upgrading it clearing the cache should make it work like a charm. Go to Settings and About and look up the name of the ROM, search for it in XDA *for your exact model* and follow instructions to update it.


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: _*tristar*_

Thanx for responding. OK, you mentioned custom ROM's. Should there be some that I need to be aware of. Yes, I too bristle at all the bloatware on the phones O.S., but I'm not at all familiar with custom ROM's and therefore quite leery of getting something that would brick the phone. Right now the phone is running BLU_D535U_V03_GENERIC, which to my understanding is a custom ROM(???) I've located this: www..bluproducts.com/android-m-update/studio-c-hd. Would this update be compatible with this phone? [Blu Studio 5.0C HD]


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Follow these instructions to the T, it should revive your phone, although your data may get deleted, so backup if you can:

https://www.getdroidtips.com/stock-rom-blu-studio-5-0-c-hd-d534u-firmware/


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *tristar*

Absolutely...the link appears to be what I am seeking. Now, I've got to re-read and _understand_ what it is I'm attempting. This will be the first time I've flashed a phone and it's imperative I know what I'm doing. One more question: I have found this:
www.http://bluproducts.com/android-software-updates/...Since it's directly from Blu and it lists this phone, should this update be what I'd want?

Keep Pushin' On


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm sorry, the link you posted is incorrect, please copy and paste the complete/correct link and type in the next line..

If you directly download from the BLU website, you might not need to follow the instructions in the link I provided, since the manufacturer would have a built in flasher bundled with the ROM..

Safer to go with the BLU website, since you mentioned Custom ROM in your post, I gave the link, although based on the ROM name that you've posted, that looks like a Stock ROM and *NOT* custom, so please download and flash from the BLU website, not from the link I provided you...


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

RE: *tristar*

Sorry 'bout that link; here it is: BLU Products | Android Software Updates. As you'll note, it does show this phone (Blu Studio 5.0C HD) as a recipient of Marshmallow. However, I was reading somewhere, you cannot 'jump" from one O.S. to another; that it must update in 'order"...i.e. you cannot go from K to M; you must go from K to L to M. Is this correct?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

There is no hard and fast rule that you have to perform intermediate updates, at least I've never seen them in any of the flashes I've done thus far (I've done quite a lot).

Specifically with stock ROMs, you have no worries, unless there is a hardware issue on your phone, you should be able to upgrade directly to MM without issues..


----------



## 69Rixter (Mar 25, 2015)

*RE*: *EVERYONE*

Appreciate all your responses. Now I must end this thread as I no longer have this phone. It decided it wanted to be with it's brethren and took a nose dive into the toilet. May it R.I.P.:uhoh:

:thumb:*THANX ALL*


----------

